# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Neuzugang - Patrick - DH

## nitroGen

Hallo,

bin frisch in Forum und stell mich gerade erstmal vor. Ich heiße Patrick bin 22 Jahre alt und fahre schon seit x-Jahren MTB. DH habe ich erst vor kurzen für mich entdecken können, doch in Parks bin ich noch nicht gewesen, habe mir selbst strecken vor Ort ausgeguckt und getestet was ich so reißen kann. Doch die Möglichkeiten dort sind recht begrenzt!
Jetzt wo ich Semesterferien habe, wollte ich einmal runter zum Winterberg fahren und dort meine ersten Erfahrungen auf speziell gebauten DH Strecken machen. 

Meine frage nun ist, ob der Park in Winterberg gut besucht ist, oder ehr weniger? Da man dort vllt mal mit erfahreneren Leuten sprechen kann und sich Tipps abgreifen könnte! :P


MfG Patrick

----------


## suicidedownhill

Winterberg ist eher zu gut besucht  :Wink:  An  Wochenenden wenn der Park voll ist kann es auch mal sein, dass du bis zu ner halben Stunde am Lift warten musst. Wegen der derzeitigen Lift-Baustelle ist aber viel weniger los, war am Donnerstag da und musste max. 2min warten. Für Anfänger ist der Park optimal, da alles ziemlich einfach und risikoarm machbar ist. Spätestens im Lift hat man eigendlich immer Zeit um sich mit dem "Mitfahrer" über alles möglich zu unterhalten.

----------

